# Onimusha: Ninja Theory debunks next-gen reboot rumours



## Death Certificate (Dec 3, 2012)

> Onimusha chatter has been given the bolt gun treatment by Ninja Theory. The studio has denied that it is working on a reboot of Capcom?s sword-slinging series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DedValve (Dec 3, 2012)

But ninja theory would save the series like they saved devi--DmC!!!


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2012)

Well thank Primus for that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

At least one franchise was saved from evil NT clutches.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Onimusha Reboot:
"Look at the realistic faces!"

"Now you can actually SEE fear in the faces!".


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

I think its quite the opposite. They're just denying it to prevent further shitstorm.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Twitter statement:
"We are *not working* on an Onimusha game. Any rumours surrounding this are untrue. "


My question is: When will you be?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2012)

They should just let Onimusha die. It was anyway, no need to bring it back.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Fuck yeah.

Onimusha Dawn if Dreams was the shit.

Next gen Oni would be beast.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 3, 2012)

Dawn of Dreams ruined Onimusha

Worst game. It was with DoD Capcom starting going to shit


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 3, 2012)

I loved it personally. It was just neat to have all these different characters to play as, and the villains from 1 came back and the story was lame though. Not as bad as three though, ugh.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

I thought it was pimp as fuck.

O3 was cool, too.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 3, 2012)

Reboot this, reboot that ...

ONE of the series i am looking forward to is Legacy of Kain.

Even that serie is being rumoured to be rebooted...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Take that shit somewhere else..

This is Onimusha, fool.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 3, 2012)

Can you imagine all the hipsters' reactions if NT ruined Onimusha too.

ONIMUSHA WAS TOO HARD AND NOT COOL.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2012)

thank god
they could only ruin this too


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

Cant wait for Crapcom and NT's official announcement next year:

*"Onimusha reboot is in Tameem's good hands"*


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

That'd be funky.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 3, 2012)

Tameem does excellent hand jobs you know.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 3, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Tameem does excellent hand jobs you know.



NOOOOOOOOOOPE.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 3, 2012)

GAHAAAAAH....  

No. Thank God no. Dont need him in my other fandoms.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2012)

Now I'm kind of in the mood for Onimusha, think I will play 3 again.


----------



## Bushido Brown (Dec 3, 2012)

onimusha is the only reason my PS2 is not in a closet some where. 1 and 3 where the best in the Series to me 2 was ok and 4 was ugh and whoever came up with the idea for it to be an RPG should be shot


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 3, 2012)

Onimusha tactics 

Shittiest game ever. :rofl


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 3, 2012)

I've not played that yet actually, it's a bad strategy game?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2012)

Fuckin worse than herpes, man.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 4, 2012)

Emulated it. So boring as fuck. No different chars, they all play the same. Stupid ass requirements that aren't even a challenge.


----------

